# Britney Spears' neues Album in den Startlöchern!



## Mandalorianer (4 Dez. 2010)

*Die Spannung steigt...
Britney Spears' neues Album in den Startlöchern!​*
Gestern hatte die Pop-Prinzessin Geburtstag, heute konnte sie sich selbst ein Geschenk machen: Der Nachfolger von „Circus“ steht in den Startlöchern! Und Britney Spears (29) kann es kaum erwarten, endlich ihr neues Album unter die Leute zu bringen. Mit von der Partie waren Produzenten, die unter anderem auch schon für Katy Perry (26), Kesha (23) und Usher (32) arbeiteten. Brit selbst ist auf jeden Fall schon mal total begeistert.

Über Twitter ließ sie verlauten: „Ich bin fast mit meinem neuen Album fertig und es wird im März herauskommen. ICH LIEBE ES!“ Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf das neueste Werk gaben ja bereits die Zeilen des Songs „Pleasure You“, in dem es ja ziemlich heiß her gehen soll. Am Album mit gebastelt hat auch Britin Jessie J. Die Sängerin und Songwriterin beschreibt Brits neuesten Musik-Stil so: „Es ist britischer, als ihr erwarten würdet, aber mit einem Touch von Britney. Die Leute werden überrascht sein. Es könnte das Tollste sein, was ich jemals gemacht habe“. Die Lobeshymnen überschlagen sich also.

Ob Britneys neuester Streich die Erwartungen der Kritiker und Fans erfüllen kann, zeigt sich dann im Frühjahr. Wir dürfen also sehr gespannt sein. 

*Da sind wir mal gespannt 
Happy Birtday Britney 
Gruss Gollum*


----------

